# Incredibly sad news...Teresa from granitesmith passed away



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I just read this on another board I frequent. I know many of us have purchased from Theresa and she was SUCH a wonderful person. This breaks my heart. She was SO young









http://www.beckerfuneral.com/obit10.htm


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

oh noo...she was so sweet!!


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

This is really sad.







I used to always love going to her eBay store an looking at the stuff she had in stock. Her family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh no! My thoughts will be with her family.


----------



## Kerriemoe (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, how sad for her family.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! I wonder she died of? How tragic.


----------



## Hollysmom (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my how sad. I was just looking at her store for covers today and noticed that something had happened.


----------



## MamaRainebeau (Mar 2, 2006)

The JAG office announced her death and stated it followed complications from surgery...

She was way too young.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh noooo!!! Theresa was wonderful. So sad for her family


----------



## kynd mama (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh no!!!







I got Lillianna's diapers from her a few years back.









Love and light to the family.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

that is just so sad. I ordered diapers form her a week or two ago and I got an automated message saying she was going to be in the hospital for 2 days and would return messages on Monday. My heart goes out to her family during this incredibly sad time.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

She'll be in my thoughts. She was a wonderful WAHM.


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh! That is sooo sad. All my prefolds came from her and she was so wonderful to work with. So sorry for her family, she is so young.


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

I recieved an email saying there was a tragedy, but did not elaborate. This just makes me sad. I just bought a stack of prefolds from her, for the second time, about a week and a half ago. She always practiced honesty and kindness.








: for her family.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I too have dozens of her great prefolds. I am pretty much done buying dipe though and had no idea & this post just caught my eye. how sad.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

That is just so very sad.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

wow...how terrible.

thoughts for her family.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow I bought my very first prefolds from her.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

All of my basics from my first dd were from her. She was always so sweet and helpful. I always recommended her store to those new to cloth. Wow. How very sad for her family.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Jessica36 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow how sad. I got my first sets of prefolds from her also


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

The way you all speak about her is touching. I think someone should print out this thread and send it to her family. How nice to think of others, scattered all over, thinking nice things about your loved one.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

this is so sad







I read it yesterday on the pin, she was who I ordered my first prefolds







from. My thoughts are with her family during this tragic time.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh no, so sad.







We bought our Indian Prefolds from her.







She has 4 children too. I can't imagine losing my mama at 46.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

How very tragic







. My thoughts & prayers are with her family.


----------



## pugmom (May 23, 2005)

I have been thinking about this a lot since I heard the news. It just breaks my heart. She was always a wonderful person to work with. So tragic.


----------



## blahdeblahblah (May 24, 2005)

Oh, no. That is so very sad. I have never heard anything about good things about her, and she always seemed to come up when "newbies" to cd were wondering where to get the basics...

Keeping her family in my thoughts, too.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)




----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

how tragic!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital*
Wow I bought my very first prefolds from her.









I did too. My thoughts and prayers are with her family & friends.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

I bought all of my new pfs from her


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

Wow. I have a ton of fabulous nylon pull-on covers from her! My heart goes out to her family, especially her children.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

I loved buying from her. She was so nice and quick with orders. Praying for her family







:


----------



## bellyb (Oct 30, 2004)

i just ordered another set of ipfs from her. It is just so sad, it really makes you think about how you live each day.


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

What was the name of her store?


----------



## orangemustang (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone know?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

It was an ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/Granitesmiths-Diaper-Store


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

i was another of her prefold customers a few years ago. she was a wonderful wahm and will be missed. i will be praying for her family.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

She was a very kind, wonderful WAHM. She will be missed!


----------



## kt_m_smith (Nov 21, 2006)

|I saw this post a few months back and now have decided to say. Thank you all so much, reading this makes my heart sore. Teresa was my mother and we do miss her very dearly. She was an amazing woman and an organ donor also. She saved the lives of 3 people donating her organs. Heart, Liver, and Lungs, if this intrests any of you i suggest registering with your state as an organ donor. The whole family wears these green bracelet things now in her memory. Thanks to all of you so much for your thoughts and prayers. -Katie


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh Katie. I am so glad you posted. What a wonderful gift your mama gave in her passing. I hope you find peace. I just can't imagine....


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

That was so kind of you to post about your mom, she sounds like an amazing woman. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JLynn (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks so much for your update. I bought my first prefolds from your mom and she was so helpful to a newbie like me. I really appreciated that. ((((HUGS)))) to you and your family.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Katie, thank you for posting. I'm so sorry for your loss. Your mother was well-loved in the diapering community - we'll all miss her. She sounds like she was an amazing woman who gave not only in life but after her death too. I made sure to re-register for being an organ donor the other day when renewing my license.


----------

